# p99 question



## USMC (May 7, 2007)

Can someone please explain to me the difference between the QA and AS versions. I know what they stand for and that they have to do with the trigger...but I need more!!!rayer:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi USMC here is a link from with in the site here that will explain the triggers of the P99. JEnglish knows his P 99s inside out. Good luck.
http://www.handgunforum.org/showthread.php?t=7631
Best ,Baldy.


----------



## USMC (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for the link baldy...good reading. Just curious, what do you think is the most common between the two for p99 owners?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The A/S model is by far THE most popular - it i sthe original design and what the gun is famous for.

I love the SA pull of the A/S - I shoot it just as well or better than a 1911. My P99 fullsize is my all time fav gun. I've never found a gun I can shoot so well with. I wish I had discovered them years earlier.


----------



## unclejeffy (Apr 15, 2007)

The A/S trigger feels funny at first but once you learn all the stages and get used to the feel it will become your favorite gun.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey USMC there's Ship and he knows the P-99 real well. What he says about the P99 you can take to the bank. Good luck.


----------



## USMC (May 7, 2007)

Yeah, I guess it's a good thing to have a guru around whenever you need :smt100


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, he posted that link above before I saw this - so, yea - the best explanation is on that thread


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

I love my P99/AS and agree with Shipwreck on the P99/AS (DA/SA)
However I think that the P99/QA is just as good of a gun if somebody is used to the manual of arms of a Glock, XD or any other partially precocked strikerfired gun....
many people (and I just noticed this again in a 4 day defensive class) do either not have the strength in their triggerfinger (mostly women) or do not take the time to master the first shot (double action) on the P99/AS (or any DA/SA for that matter)......
So if you are used to the Glock/XD/ or LEM action the P99/QA is the way to go.....
granted you don't have the second strike option again it comes down to malfunction drills and that you know the manual of arms of your firearm.....


----------



## duck! (Jan 6, 2007)

uncut said:


> I love my P99/AS and agree with Shipwreck on the P99/AS (DA/SA)
> many people (and I just noticed this again in a 4 day defensive class) do either not have the strength in their triggerfinger (mostly women) or do not take the time to master the first shot (double action) on the P99/AS (or any DA/SA for that matter)......
> So if you are used to the Glock/XD/ or LEM action the P99/QA is the way to go...


The Glock is a 5.5 lb trigger while the QA is 8 lbs.... just as heavy as the 8lb. DA trigger on the AS. So I don't think the QA would be a good Glock substitute. In fact, for those with a weak trigger finger, the best choice would be to always use the 4.6 lb SA trigger on the P99 AS.


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

Ummm
I think the P99/QA trigger is a bit lighter than the DA trigger of the P99/AS
the current catalog shows 11/lbs for double action and 5/lbs for single action on the P99/AS
and 8/lbs on the P99/QA
http://www.waltheramerica.com/manuals/Walther_catalog.pdf

Also it is much easier to get adjusted to the weight of the trigger than to change the manual of arms...
Stepping up from 4.5 to 8 is much easier than 4.5 to 11 (and it used to be more.. look in older catalogs)..... and please don't suggest to carry the P99/AS cocked
yes for the range the single action might be better, but for carry I would either take the P99/AS decocked or the P99/QA

But what do I know


----------



## duck! (Jan 6, 2007)

Could have sworn that the older AS models had an 8lb. DA trigger. Hmmmm. 

But we are talking about the QA as a Glock substitute for those with weak trigger fingers. I understand how you feel about carrying a cocked AS and I agree.... but someone coming from the Glock is already doing that, since the Glock doesn't decock. So the nearest equivalent is the lighter SA trigger. As far as manual of arms goes, I don't think the AS is complicated..... it just sounds that way.


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

FWIW
My 2002 catalog shows 10 pounds DA trigger on the P99 and 8 pounds for the QA


----------

